# Your Longest Trip Is?



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

From your home base, what is the longest single return trip (miles or days or both) you have made in your motorhome, e.g. circular tour of France. If you have published a blog or notes on this perhaps you would like to share it with the members.

Our longest was 72 days to Norway's Lofoten Islands, a total distance of 5157 miles. A trip report can be found >here<

peedee


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Our's was a 1700 mile round trip over two weeks, west coast and highlands.

Steve


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I think you touch on one of the fundamentals of Motorhome trips in the balance between days away and miles traveled. In the planning mode it is all to easy to have a list of places to visit and set out to complete this list. The whistle stop touch and go is fine for those poor individuals that have to get back home to a job. We often have them whiz by us thrashing the camper as fast as it will go. Our style tends to envolve a much more leisurely gait we have the windows down to enjoy the sounds and smells of the journey. We enjoy socialising at the stopovers as well as taking in the local ambiance. A trip out on the local bus or train is always an adventure especially when you do not speak the language. Anyway we firmly fall into the days away lot rather than miles traveled.


----------



## tctel (May 19, 2011)

My longest trip was about 5000 miles and was from May 12th 2005 to April 15th 2006. I took in France, Belguim, Germany, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Hungary again, Slovenia, Italy, France again, Spain and Portugal returning through France.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Our first foreign trip in the van took us from Ireland to Finnisterre west coast of Spain and back. It was a three week trip and yes, we did lamp it a bit at times, but we enjoyed it no end, our often dreamed of road trip. It won't be a record on here I know, but to us it was such an adventure. 

Ca


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Last year we did Taunton to Marbella Spain 1600miles in 2 days then after 7 days there travelled back via Gibralta and Portugal both ways via Calais Eurotunnel totalling 3450miles in 17 days 8O 

We loved it and off to Barcelona in two weeks time 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*3600 miles*

3600 miles in 9 1/2 weeks. Not long enough either

There is a route summar on a map on this blog page

Russell


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

2008 we did 209 days in van and covered 20,897kms ranging over large hunks of western europe averaging 100kms/day.

2010 we did 148 days in van covering 15,769 kms (average of 107kms/day) and the journey was splattered over much of eastern europe, the baltics and scandinavia. 

Didn't Blog in those days (well, I still don't) but as I'm planning a 2012 trip I think a blog roll will be required.

HTH

Simon


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Last year we did 346 days in our "big trip", which came in at 16,329 miles. 

That's an average of about 47 miles a day, but since we didn't drive every day Rob worked out our average as more like 66 miles a day. 

The joke for us is that Rob is happy to cycle further than that in a day. Leicester to Coventry is a commute for him.

We are definitely in the slow lane when it come to driving the van though - LOL! :lol: 

Lesley

Edit - FYI - it cost us about £1 per mile - all inclusive (except the initial cost of the van).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our 2 longest trips have been to Croatia in under 3 weeks (north, and wishing we'd had more time to go to Dubrovnik & the islands  ) in 2006(?), and last year's 4 week trip down to Tuscany & the Italian lakes. Again we didn't have enough time, and would like to have the health and time to do more  .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Something over 4,500 miles, this spring.

Down the left-hand side of France, across into Spain below Perpignon, down the left hand side to Denia for the MHF meet, then across the middle to Portugal, then up the left and across the top of Spain to Biarritz, then up a bit and across the bottom of France to Provence, then across the middle to left of Paris and then home.

Good trip.

Gerald

Edit: there are some very inspiring trips on this thread.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Memories are made of this.*

 Pretty sure the longest trip I made must have been with 4 adults up; autumn (November/December 2006?). My sister in law retired in October that year. She had always wanted to visit Venice; because she had missed it on her honeymoon for some reason; and I had promised to take her when she retired (silly me!). Anyway we set off from Southern Italy heading towards Venice. A stop in Rome was required to have the epic journey blessed at the Vatican. This led to Donna C to reminding me that I had promised her another trip to Lourdes. Ooh, good idea said sister in law. On the way to Venice it was of course necessary to make little stop offs in Gubbio, Assisi, and Loreto; not to mention Florence. Had a wonderful time in Venice, taking the boats from Fusaro. Then made our way to Milano and Como. In the meantime no. 4 brother phoned me and needed me to join him at a trade fair in London. Ooh, goody, said sister in law; I can go and see my son in Reading. So off we trot via a stop just south of Lugano to catch our breath and get beaten up by the swans. Proceeding through France, it was decided it might be a good idea to visit Epernay, and get some champagne for the family reunions due to take place in the UK. Job done and Mercier's caves visited; we make our way to the chunnel. Having time to spare before scheduled crossing, I foolhardily suggest a quick visit to Brugges; which of course turns into a long visit. 
Getting across the channel was a doddle; finding somewhere to camp within reach of Reading was not. In the end we did find a place (can't remember the name) and hunkered down for a few nights. Whilst I took the train to London and trade fairs, families reunited in Reading. From there we ambled across France to Lourdes; taking our time and generally enjoying the scenery. 
Lourdes was a bit like Reading; in that it was difficult to find somewhere to camp up; nearly all closed. By now the weather had turned very wet and cold. We did have a look at the LeClerc aire, but it was crowded, dirt, and neglected. We then managed to find a CL type site just outside Lourdes. It was getting to the end of November now. Lourdes was deserted, but everything (except the campsites) was open. Sister in Law was made up when she was asked to read the lesson at the Italian mass we went to, and Donna C was equally made up with her little phial of hoy water from the grottoe. I was made up because everybody (except me) was happy in spite of the pouRing rain. Since by now we were so close to Spain; a visit to the Sagrada Familia in Barcellona was voted in. So I cast my vote and voted also to visit no. 2 brother in Andalucia.
So, off we trot, cross the Pyrenees at Vielha, and make our stately way South, making stops in Zaragosa, Oliva, and Granada. A week in Andalucia, visiting the Torcal and Antequera, Torre del Mare, Vinuela, Malaga. Also some Christmas shopping in Morrisons Gib., and a trip up the Rock, where Donna C managed to get pickpocketed by an ape. Really upset she was; as she has survived several unsuccesful attempts by humans in Naples. We'll not mention my parking attempt almost demolishing my brothers best balustrade! Anyway, we stocked up on a few essentials; made our way up to Salou for a rest; and then to a campsite in Casteldefels for our vists to Barcellona. Most things went well there, except my attempts to find the ferry terminal when we were leaving. You remember the roundabout scene in 'The Italian Job'? Well that was me in Barcellona, going wrong way up the Ramblas to boot. Got on the ferry to Civitavecchia in the end; and got home just in time to realise it was nearly Christmas.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We're still on ours! I don't know the total maybe 17,000 by the time we're back and as close to 365 days as we can get. We've done 9,474 miles in 98 days but we are more than halfway through our predicted total mileage so the daily average will drop.

We've driven from our home in York, Denmark, Sweden, Norway (to Nordkapp), Finland, Estonia, Latvia and currently in Lithuania. In that time we've only visited two campsites and have not had any issues in obtaining water, LPG or emptying waste.

Our blog is www.europebycamper.com and we try and include as much useful information along with the usual waffle as we can


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Our longist trip was 2009/10, 156 days/7950 miles.

Wintering in Turkey/Crete returning home via Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Croatia, Slovenia and Germany.  

Don't have a blog, facebook or a twit but most of our recent trips are on Magbaz at http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/109/30/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Our longest trips have been to Greece, the longest being over 9 weeks and about 3500 miles down through Belgium, Germany, Switzerland, Italy then Greece and returning similar.

Always wanted to go further, stay longer but work got in the way.

Not any more though, now we've taken early retirement.  

Pete


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Our 2009 Big Trip took us just over 13000 miles and 344 days through France to Italy-Slovenia-Austria-Italy-Spain's Mediterranean coast (all of it!)-Portugal-Spain

Trip Blog is at http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/search/label/Spain and includes a music lyrics quiz at http://candakubicki.blogspot.com/search/label/What is that lyric?

To do it, we downsized and gave up jobs just as the recession hit. Back in gainful employment once more, we can only manage 2-3 week trips but we can dream of longer trips once we are allowed off the work treadmill. Unfortunately our retirement age is constantly being put further back so we may just have to ditch jobs again and hope someone will want to recruit two 60+ year olds.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

I forgot - January - April 2007, 4000 miles. I had forgot about that one!

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Some loo....ng trips being done. Some frantic ones too 



Chigman said:


> Our's was a 1700 mile round trip over two weeks, west coast and highlands.
> 
> Steve


Even some of the shorter ones can be very interesting. I went round the Scotish coast in 3 weeks in our caravan in 1996 I think. Loved it and keep threatening to do it again in a motorhome. Its a great trip if you have the time to stay put if the weather is bad 



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Anyway we firmly fall into the days away lot rather than miles traveled.


Traveller you didn't say how long your longest one was?

Thanks for the blogs, must read them for ideas although rather fancied East Germany and Prague next year.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

about three feet. Stupid dogs bone.

Longest journey
2300 miles Down to Pisa, Florence, Lake Maggior, Schaffhausen.
home -14 days

Dave p


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We've just got back from our longest so far to Sweden. Our route took us from Cheltenham to Calais, Puttgarden, Gothenburg, Tjörn, Lidköping, Varberg, Copenhagen, Puttgarden (again) Bremen, Groningen, Amsterdam and Bruges and back via the tunnel. 2500 miles in 2 1/2 weeks. Now that I've found the iWeb app on my Mac I'll see if I can figure out how to do a blog  

Guy


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Just returned from a trip to France, Belgium, Italy, Greece, back to Italy and then home slowly through France.

101 consecutive nights in our Autotrail Cheyenne. I have not yet fin ished calculating total costs etc. but fuel consumption just over 30 mpg. Very acceptable considering the amount of miles on mountain roads including crossing the Alps.

Both of us would have been quite happy to carry on for another 101 nights.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

1999 - Through France and Italy then ferry to Greece, ferry to Cyprus and return. A total of three months


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Due to work we are restricted to taking a maximum of three weeks at any one time.

Our longest trip so far has been 3300 miles where we travelled to (PL) in 2009, taking in (F), (B), (NL), (D), (CZ), (A)


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our month long Portugal trip is our longest ever stint - making us light-weights 

But we still work and a month off was difficult enough 

At 2430 miles though it wasnt too shoddy for a first long trip


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Addie said:


> We're still on ours! I don't know the total maybe 17,000 by the time we're back and as close to 365 days as we can get. We've done 9,474 miles in 98 days but we are more than halfway through our predicted total mileage so the daily average will drop.
> 
> We've driven from our home in York, Denmark, Sweden, Norway (to Nordkapp), Finland, Estonia, Latvia and currently in Lithuania. In that time we've only visited two campsites and have not had any issues in obtaining water, LPG or emptying waste.
> 
> Our blog is www.europebycamper.com and we try and include as much useful information along with the usual waffle as we can


Great Blog


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Just back from 7 weeks in France 3100 miles


----------

